# Schaltschrankprüfung mit VDE-Messgerät



## Goldhaube (18 Juni 2017)

Hallo,hat einer von euch irgendwann eine eigene Anleitung 
über Schaltschrank-Überprüfung geschrieben.
Bei einige Punkte bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Beispiel:  Soll man bei den Messungen die Erdungsanschlüssebei der SPS abklemmen. 
Ich habe ein wenig bedenken und auch Angst davoretwas zu zerstören. Es sind doch 2-3000 EUR SPS Komponenten verbaut.

Für jede Info, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Markus


----------



## wackelkontakt (8 August 2017)

Hallo Goldhaube, 

es kommt ganz drauf an, welche Prüfung du machen möchtest. 

Wenn du eine Schutzleiterprüfung machen möchtest, dann kannst du alles so stecken lassen wie es ist und müsstest das eine Ende an einen Erdungspunkt ( im Schaltschrank )  anschließen und mit dem anderem Ende die Leitenden Bauteile durchmessen, die in einem Fehlerfall unter Spannung stehen könnten.

Wenn du allerdings von einer Hochspannungsprüfung oder Iso-Prüfung sprichst, verstehe ich nicht ganz was du an der SPS messen möchtest?


----------



## winnman (9 August 2017)

Den 24V Kreis (auch mit der SPS) kann / soll / muss man meist auch Isolations prüfen.

Alle 24 Sicherungen ein, PE-Verbindung bei genullten 24V aufmachen, sonst Isolationsprüfgerät abklemmen, Überspannungsschutz ausstecken oder abklemmen
Für die Ängstlichen + und - irgendwo brücken (muss aber nicht sein, weil die angeschlossenen Verbraucher für die Riso niederohmig genug sind

250V DC (bei uns zwischen 500V und meist 1000V) zwischen + (oder-) und PE messen.

Sollte normalerweise ähnliche Riso Werte liefern wie 230V Stromkreise.
Erhält man auffällig kleine Werte, dann auf Ursachenforschung gehen, teilweise sind in Sensoren, Touchpanels, . . . Varistoren als Überspannungsschutz verbaut, dann diese Geräte abklemmen.

Die Prüfspannung resultiert daher, weil die Stromkreise ja meist gemeinsam mit 230V Kreisen geführt werden, daher muss auch die Isolation der Kleinspannungsreise der der höchsten Spannungsebene die gemeinsam geführt wird entsprechen und daher kann auch mit der entsprechenden Prüfspannung gemessen werden.

Zerstören kann man eigentlich nichts, da die vom Messgerät gelieferten Ströme ja "homöopatisch" gering sind.


----------



## Goldhaube (9 August 2017)

Hallo wackelkontakt,
Hallo winnman,

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.
Danke winnman. Genau das wollte ich wissen.

Soll ich bei der Riso-Messung die Erdungsanschlüsse bei den SPS-Eingangsmodulen abklemmen?
Siehe Bild.




Danke

Gruß Markus


----------



## winnman (9 August 2017)

nein, warum?

Die SPS muss das abkönnen, sollten Intern Varistoren den Messwert verfälschen, dann nicht Masse trennen, sondern die Versorgungsleitungen!


----------



## Morymmus (10 August 2017)

winnman schrieb:


> 250V DC (bei uns zwischen 500V und meist 1000V) zwischen + (oder-) und PE messen.



Vielleicht hier als Erklärung: Die Prüfspannung ergibt aus dem Scheitelwert der Betriebsspannung. Beispiel: 230V-Leitung, 1 Phase/N/PE, Scheitelspannung = Effektivwert der Spannung *gegen PE* * Wurzel(2) = 325,27V => nächste Norm-Prüfspannung: 500V



winnman schrieb:


> Den 24V Kreis (auch mit der SPS) kann / soll / muss man meist auch Isolations prüfen.



Bei der Isolationsmessung handelt es sich um eine Prüfung auf Verlegeschäden an den Leitungen - von daher müssen keine Verbraucher mit gemessen werden.



winnman schrieb:


> Die Prüfspannung resultiert daher, weil die Stromkreise ja meist gemeinsam mit 230V Kreisen geführt werden, daher muss auch die Isolation der Kleinspannungsreise der der höchsten Spannungsebene die gemeinsam geführt wird entsprechen und daher kann auch mit der entsprechenden Prüfspannung gemessen werden.



Beziehst Du Dich da auf Aderleitungen im Kabelkanal oder auch auf Feldverdrahtung in (teilweise) geschirmten Mantelleitungen?



winnman schrieb:


> Zerstören kann man eigentlich nichts, da die vom Messgerät gelieferten Ströme ja "homöopatisch" gering sind.


Das habe ich leider schon anders erlebt - also das Zerstören, nicht die kleinen Ströme...


----------



## Edition35 (14 August 2017)

Hallo,
zwar etwas Offtopic, aber wenn hier schon die richtigen Leute unterwegs sind 
Ich habe vor ein Messgerät für die VDE 0113 zu kaufen, da ich gelegentlich Schaltschränke bauen möchte. Müssen diese Messgeräte regelmäßig kalibriert werden? und wenn ja, in welchen Abständen und wie viel kostet das?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Morymmus (14 August 2017)

Hallo,

wenn etwas passieren sollte - was wir natürlich alle nicht hoffen - musst Du nachweisen, das Du die Messungen mit geeignetem Werkzeug durchgeführt hast - also nicht die Ableitstrommessung mit dem Lügenstift (Stromprüfer)!
Die Eignung Deines Messgerätes läßt sich wohl am einfachsten durch ein Kalibrierzertifikat nachweisen, wobei ich da gerne auf die Hersteller- bzw. Werkskalibrierung zurückgreifen, da der Hersteller eben auch einstellen kann und nicht nur Abweichungen bescheinigt.
Bei uns üblich sind jährliche Kalibrierungen.
Die Kosten sind sehr sehr unterschiedlich, gerade bei herstellerunabhängigen Kalibrierdiensten, da sich deren Leistungsumfang stark unterscheidet - da musst Du gut vergleichen, was Du für Dein Geld bekommst. 

In meiner jetzigen Firma bekomme ich die Rechnungen nicht zu sehen, aber in meiner Ex-Firma haben wir für die Werkskalibrierung bei Fluke 186,-€ bezahlt - inkl. einem Update der Grenzwerte, justieren der Messwerte etc.

Gesendet von meinem T6pro mit Tapatalk


----------

